# Tubenfliegen Thread



## Bondex (5. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute!
Würde gerne auch mal mit dem Tubenfliegenbinden beginnen. Sicher habe ich hier im Bord schon einiges dazu gesehen. Allerdings wäre es für mich wünschenswert das alles mal in einem Thread zusammenzufassen, nämlich genau hier. Wie man sie bindet, wie man sie montiert, wie sie gefischt werden, wo die Vorteile einer Tubenfliege liegen, welches Werkzeug man zum Binden braucht, welches davon gut ist und welches nicht. Wie man sich vielleicht einen Tubenhalter (vielleicht aus einem Nagel) selber machen kann, welches Material man als Tuben verwenden kann. Welche Haken man benutzt...
Auf diesem Gebiet bin ich absoluter Neuling und für jeden Tipp, jedes Foto dankbar #6 
Habe hier mal ein Röhrchen fotografiert und frage ist ob ich es als Tube benutzen kann z.B. für Mefofliegen?


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo,

 kann mich dem Anliegen von Bondex nur anschließen.
 Außerdem wäre ich noch für Buchtips und
 Literaturhinweise zum Thema dankbar.
 In meinen Fliegenbindebüchern ruht der See
 zu diesem Thema meist ganz stille.

 Munter bleiben
 Dienststelle-Ast


----------



## Flyonly (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

zum Thema Tubenfliegen gibt es ein sehr gutes deutsches Video von Carsten Scharf mit dem Titel "Moderne Lachsfliegen". Hierin werden alle notwendigen Techniken und Materialien gezeigt und erklärt. Die Bindeschritte sind sehr gut nachvollziehbar und die Fliegenmuster gehören zu den gängigen Lachsfliegen in Norwegen. An diesem Video haben bekannte Tubenfliegenbinder wie Yves Dreux mitgewirkt. Sehr zu empfehlen !

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß beim Binden


----------



## Gray Ghost (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Das Tubenbuch von Ken Sawade ist ne Wucht,allerdings alles Lachsfliegen für den Fluß.

Es gibt dann noch das Buch"Tube Flies a Tying,Fishing & Historical Guide" von Mark Mandell & Les Johnson.
Find ich schon ein wenig old fashioned, allerdings werden dort auch Salzwasser und Raubfischfliegen gezeigt. Für Lachsfliegen wenig ergiebig.
Lutz


----------



## Gray Ghost (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*



			
				Gray Ghost schrieb:
			
		

> Das Tubenbuch von Ken Sawade ist ne Wucht,allerdings alles Lachsfliegen für den Fluß.
> 
> Es gibt dann noch das Buch"Tube Flies a Tying,Fishing & Historical Guide" von Mark Mandell & Les Johnson.
> Find ich schon ein wenig old fashioned, allerdings werden dort auch Salzwasser und Raubfischfliegen gezeigt. Für Lachsfliegen wenig ergiebig.
> Lutz


 
Habe vergessen,das Mandell-Buch wurde vor einem Jahr bei Dürkop zu Sondernpreisen verschleudert,ob ers noch hat    fragen


----------



## Schillerlocke (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Moin Moin
Yves Dreux ist zum Beispiel bei Fliegenfischer Treffen in Langenhorn dabei!!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board//showthread.php?t=43015

Zwei sehr gute Tubenfliegen Binder (Ulf Sill und Sascha Pütz) könnt ihr hier treffen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board//showthread.php?t=43016
Sind zwei nette Typen und geben gerne Tipps.

Außerdem gibt ein Bekannter von mir Bindekurse (bei Interesse PN)
Seine Fliegen könnt ihr Euch hier unter hier Kensawada Exellent Art Works und hier Ken Sawada Better Art Works ansehen (T.Strüben heißt er)

Mfg Schillerlocke


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Schillerlocke
leider finde ich unter Kensawada Exellent Art Works nur klassische Lachsfliegen und leider keine Tubenfliegen  Vielleicht mache ich auch was falsch, denn da ist alles japanisch :m


----------



## Gray Ghost (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Moin
Es gibt noch das Video "Tying with Polarfox" von dem Schweden Anders Isberg.
Vordergründig geht es um das Polarfuchsmaterial, doch sind die Fliegen zu 75% Tubenfliegen. Es werden bei jeder Fliege interessante Farbkombinationen gezeigt und viele Grundtechniken erläutert. Anders Isberg macht es sich ganz einfach, bindet auf Plastiktuben , die er auf einen Lachseinzelhaken schiebt, bei dem er das Öehr abgezwickt hat.
Lutz


----------



## htp55 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*



			
				Gray Ghost schrieb:
			
		

> Anders Isberg macht es sich ganz einfach, bindet auf Plastiktuben , die er auf einen Lachseinzelhaken schiebt, bei dem er das Öehr abgezwickt hat.
> Lutz


 Aber wo bindet er dann das Vorfach an ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gray Ghost (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*



			
				htp55 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wo bindet er dann das Vorfach an ? |kopfkrat


 
oehm,kopfkratz

beim Fliegenbinden das vorfach anbinden,interessante Technik.-))

du weißt, wie eine Tubenfliege funktioniert??

Lutz


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Die Tube kommt natürlich nur zum Binden auf den Abgezwickten Haken. Ist aber auch ziemlich kompliziert ausgedrückt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@Geraetefetischist
Ja und wie wird dann verhindert daß sich das Rörchen beim Binden mitdreht?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Kann ich so auch nicht sagen, ist halt meine Textinterpretation.

Ich schätze mal, dass es durch die Klemmwirkung der ja normal leicht gebogenen Haken hält.

Richtig Fest Fixieren kann man Tuben wohl eh nicht. Selbst Spezialköpfe klemmen nur mittels eines Stabes durch die Tube. Hab ich aber selbst wenig erfahrung mit. Kenns nur aus dem Laden.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gray Ghost (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Jau
So Isses
Isberg nimmt relativ weiches Tubenmaterial das er auf den gebogenen Hakenschenkel schiebt. Ansonsten gibt es im Flifihandel überall sogenannte Tube-Tools,die in die normalen Klemmbacken der Bindestöcke gespannt werden. Welcher denn empfehlenswert ist, keine Ahnung. Es gibt so ein hochgelobtes Teil aus Messing bei Brinkhoff, mit dem ich überhaupt nicht zurechtkomme. Bei Dü gibt es eins aus Plastik, welches ich besser finde, was aber auch nicht perfekt hält. Mittlerweile nehme ich wieder wie früher  Stopfnadeln die ich in die Tuben stecke,ich habe allerdings einen recht hochwertigen Bindestock,der ein seperates Tube-Tool hat,in das ich dann die Spitze der Stopfnadel einklemmen kann.
Alle Systeme haben leider den Effekt, das es immer mal wieder vorkommt, das sich die Tube anfängt , unter Zug sich zu drehen und schlimmstensfalls,sich die bisher eingebunden Sachen auftüddeln. In diesen Fällen hilft ein ausgeglichenes Gemüt ungemein.-)
Lutz


----------



## Schillerlocke (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Schillerlocke
> leider finde ich unter Kensawada Exellent Art Works nur klassische Lachsfliegen und leider keine Tubenfliegen  Vielleicht mache ich auch was falsch, denn da ist alles japanisch :m


Ich wollte damit auch nur auf die Qualität seiner Fliegen hinweisen!!
Hätte ich wohl dabei schreiben sollen |rotwerden 
Mfg Schillerlocke


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@Schillerlocke
da gebe ich dir recht, die Fliegen sehen klasse aus. Aber gefischt wird sowas bestimmt nicht, sowas hängt anschließend in einem Rahmen


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Jo, mit der Stopfnadel halte ich (bzw. nen Bekannter, ich binde nämlich keine) auch am Praktikabelsten. 

Wer sich nun keinen 300€ teuren Dynaking Tube Fly Vise leisten möchte, kann statdessen auch im Baumarkt eine Proxxon Biegewelle (um 35 € ) mit einem 3-Backen Spannbohrfutter ausstatten (4-5 € , wird man wohl bestellen müssen, die grösseren Bohrer haben das drauf) und in einen Feinmechanikerschraubstock mit Prismenfräsung (ca 10 € ) klemmen.
Mit einem Akkuschrauber ist das ganze dann auch Motorisierbar. Schon mal richtig schnell die Grundwicklung gemacht? Die Welle  wird ansonsten mit einem passenden Stift Blockiert. Eine Kurbel muss man selbst sehen, wie man die befestigt. Notfalls einfach anschweissen.
(Der Aldi-Dremel liefert, neben einem Prima Parachute Galgen(mit Gummiband und ner Büroklammer)/Bobbinhanger  , auch eine entsprechende Biegewelle mit. Diese ist wegen der zu kurzen Spindel leider nicht geeignet  ) 

Eventuell lässt sich das Proxxon Bohrfutter auch mittels einer passenden ca 120mm langen Schraube/Gewindestange (Keine Ahnung, was das Bohrfutter für ein gewinde hat, könnte aber ein 8mm Standart Feingewinde sein...) und einigen Muttern in den Danvise einsetzen... Wer mag kanns ausprobieren. 

Nur mal so als einwurf...

Eine Kommerzielle Nutzung meiner Ideen bitte nur nach Absprache. Son kleinen Obulus hätte ich auch gerne dran.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## htp55 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@Gray Ghost 
 Funktion einer T-Fliege ist mir eigentlich bekannt und GF hat hiermit: 



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tube kommt natürlich nur zum Binden auf den Abgezwickten Haken. Ist aber auch ziemlich kompliziert ausgedrückt.
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger


 
 meine Frage auch beantwortet.

 Es hätte ja auch mal wieder 'ne neue, super innovative oder in Vergessenheit geratene altindianische Binde- bzw.  Präsentationstechnik sein können. Was weiß ich...


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Muß der Haken/Drilling eigendlich beim Fischen in der Tube stecken oder dahinter? Ic h meine so ein Ör ist doch schon ziemlich dick und paßt doch nur in Röhrchen von mindestens 3mm 'Durchmesser (innen 2mm) ??? Muß die Tube weich sein wie Gummi oder Silikon oder ist die aus Hartplastik oder auch Alu oder Stahl?

@Geraetefetischist
also das mit dem Drehmel solltest du noch einmal genauer beschreiben. Soviel ich weiß kann der nicht langsam andrehen und heizt gleich mit 1000 u/Min los, dat gibt sicher ein Knäuel aber keine Tubenfliege! |kopfkrat


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Der Haken kommt Hinter die Tube. Ist ja sinn der sache, dass die die schnur hoch gleiten kann, damit sich der Fisch nicht mit dem schweren Teil aushebelt.

@ Bondex
Den Dremel sollst Du auch gar nicht benutzen. Der ist zu schnell! (Ich hab auch die Proxxon Entsprechung aus Zeiten wos den Dremel noch nicht gab. Und nen Aldi... mal geschenkt bekommen und noch nie benutzt. Zu dem Originaldremel kann ich nichts sagen.)
Nur die Biegewelle sollst Du nehmen. Und zwar die Proxxon. Die Aldi geht wie gesagt nicht, da passt kein Bohrfutter drauf, die lässt sich blöd blockieren und gelagert scheint die auch nicht zu sein.

Sinn ist es Günstig einen Tubenfliegenbindestock zu basteln. und da ist halt der 2fach Kugelgelagerte Kopf, den man auch Blockieren Kann in verbindung mit einem Kleinstbohrfutter, in das man jede Nadel hineinbekommt nicht viel Teurer, als ein spezieller Tubenfliegenadapter, der wie schon angesprochen auch nicht so Pralle ist.

Motorisieren sollte man das wenn überhaupt mit einem Normalen elektronischen Akkuschrauber. der legt schön langsam los. Ansonsten irgendwie eine Kurbel ans ende der Biegewelle Basteln. Demontabel, wenn man die Biegewelle auch als Werkzeug noch nutzen mag, ansonsten kann man da auch einen Kurbelartig gebogenen draht anschweissen.

Die Tube ist normal ein PE-ähnliches-Material. so ähnlich wie Tupperdosen. Also biegbar aber nicht weich.

Just Monsters
holger


----------



## Gray Ghost (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Muß der Haken/Drilling eigendlich beim Fischen in der Tube stecken oder dahinter? Ic h meine so ein Ör ist doch schon ziemlich dick und paßt doch nur in Röhrchen von mindestens 3mm 'Durchmesser (innen 2mm) ??? Muß die Tube weich sein wie Gummi oder Silikon oder ist die aus Hartplastik oder auch Alu oder Stahl?


 
Moin
Es gibt quasi 2 Systeme. 1x eine lange Tube,Schwinge nur etwas länger als die Tube selbst, dort wird am Ende der Tube ein Stückchen Silikonschlauch aufgeschoben/aufgeklebt/eingebund und beim fischen der Haken mit seinem Oer eingeschoben. Beim Drill löst sich der Haken und die Tube kann den Drill nicht behindern.

Seit Anfang der 90iger gibt es, anfangs durch Leute wie Hakan Norling mit seinem Tempeldog eine andere Art von Tubenfliegen. Ganz kurze Tube, meist 1/2 Inch und lange Schwinge,4/5/6x so lang wie die Tube. Die Tube war anfangs immer aus Messing. Damit erzeugt werden soll ein quasi Jiggingeffekt. Bei diesen Tuben läuft der Haken freilaufend hinter der Tube. Einige Angler geben noch ein Tropfen Epoxy in den Hakenschenkel,damit sich die langen(Polarfuchs)haare nicht im Hakenschenkel verklemmen.

Was nun bei welchen Wasserverhältnissen besser ist muß jeder für sich entscheiden,ist bei einigen eine Glaubensfrage. 

Ich persönlich komme besser mit den langen Tuben zurecht.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Bondex (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Ich habe jetzt mal mit dem Binden begonnen nur um´s mal zu testen. Das Rörchen habe ich vorne und hinten etwas angeschmort (Wulst) damit mir nicht der Faden runterrutscht. Ich be nur bedenken, daß sich die Fliege im Wasser dreht und nicht gerade läuft??? |kopfkrat Hier die Fotos...

ach ja, als Tubenhalter habe ich dickes Stück Stahldraht in die Backen eingespannt. Diesen habe ich etwas ungleichmäßig mit Epoxy vollgeschmiert damit sich das Rörchen nicht dreht, und was soll ich sagen, es steckte superfest drauf #6


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Jetzt habe ich gehört, daß man etwas Gummischlauch hinten einbinden soll, wo dann später der Hakren reingeklemmt wird. Oder wird der erst aufgeklebt, wenn die Tube fertig gebunden ist? Was für einen schlauch nimmt man da am besten? Ventilgummi, Schrumpfschlauch oder sonst irgendwelche günstigen Varianten?


----------



## Stingray (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@ Bondex

Also ich nehme Silikonschlauch.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@Stingray
Was für Silikonschlauch-Farbe Durchmesser? Ich meine wo bekommt man den relativ günstig?


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Ich habe jetzt erst mal mit halbtransparenten Schrumpfschlauch experimentiert. Diesen habe ich auf die Kunststofftube geschoben, mit etwas Superkleber gesichert, und dann zusammengeschrumpft. Die Haken (Drillinge) habe ich hinten mit einer Perle Epoxy versehen, die ich im Anschluß mit rotem Lack betupft habe. Hier die Bilder... #h


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

hier noch was :q


----------



## Stingray (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hier der erste Test. Meine Meinung :v !!! Aber es kann nur besser werden.

@ Bondex PN ist raus !

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Hagen (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo Bondex

Ich benutze sehr viel und offt Tubenfliegen. ich stecke den Silikonschlauch einfach auf die Tube auf,so kann ich ihn öffters benutzen.
Beim binden der Tube gehe ich nicht bis zum Ende. Ich lasse ca.1cm frei.
Der Innendurchmesser des Silikonschlauchs beträgt ca.3mm je nach Tubendurchmesser.
Ich kaufe den Schlauch in der Karpfenabteilung und schneite mir die länge dann je nach bedarf zurecht.
Um das sich die Polarfuchshaare,Federn u.s.w.nicht im Drilling verfangen schiebe ich ein Stück Schlauch bis zum Hakenbogen auf den Drilling
Das fest kleben o. einbinden ist nicht gut, denn sollte der Schlauch mal kaputt gehen kann man schlecht einen neuen anbringen.

MfG
Hagen


----------



## Bondex (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@Hagen
kannst Du mal Fotos von Deinen Tubenfliegen hier einstellen?


----------



## Hagen (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

hi Bondex
Geht leider nicht, habe keine Digicam.

MfG
Hagen


----------



## fluefiske (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo !

Zum binden von Tubenfliegen auf Kunststoffröhrchen habe ich eine ganz einfache Methode.Ich suche mir eine Schraube mit entsprechendem Durchmesser.Diese drehe ich in das Röhrchen und spanne das Ganze in den Stock.Oft nehme ich eine Schraube mit einem Öhr,weil die besser hält.Bei dieser Methode kann sich nix aufdrehen,eher zudrehen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bondex (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@fluefiske
wilkommen on Board
Keine schlechte Idee. Und mit einer Mutter könnte man die Tube auch noch fixieren. Aber wo bekommt man so dünne Schrauben???


----------



## fluefiske (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo Bondex !
Wenn Du keine passende Schraube zu Hause hast,nimm das Röhrchen mit in den Baumarkt und probiere ganz einfach aus,Auswahl ist genug da.Daß wir uns richtig verstehen,die Schraube muß nicht die Länge des Röhrchens haben.Es reicht,wenn Du 5-10mm hineingedreht hast.Den Kopf kannst Du auch mit einer Eisensäge abschneiden,zur besseren Fixierung.Du bindest wie bei einem Hechtstreamer auf langschenkeligem Haken.Wie dieser ist auch das Kunststoffröhrchen flexibel ,und Du mußt beim Binden mit der linken Hand unterstützen.Geht wunderbar und kostet fast nix.Das Einfache ist manchmal das Beste.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bondex (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@fluefiske
wollte ich eine Schraube nehmen müßte ich eine mit 1,2mm Durchmesser auftreiben!!! Sowas gibt´s doch im Baumarkt nicht!? Ich könnte aber auch einen Draht nehmen, der ungefär so dick ist wie der Innendurchmesser und den etwas verbiegen, dann klemmt sich die Tube selber fest. Wenn ich die Tube auf eine kurze Schraube stecken würde, dann biegt sich diese doch beim Binden (Kunstoff) Auf Staltuben oder welche aus Messing habe ich noch nicht geübt.


----------



## fluefiske (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo Bondex !

Da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht.Ich bin nur von meinen Röhrchen mit einem Durchmesser von 3,5mm ausgegangen.Bei 1,2mm sind die Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt.Probier doch mal die Stahlstifte,mit denen man besonders die Fußbodenleisten annagelt,sind besonders stabil.Habe einen gefunden und gemessen.3cm lang,ca.1,4mm dick.Vielleicht reicht das, um dein Röhrchen einzuklemmen.Denn aus den angegebenen 1,2mm können durch Toleranz auch 1,3mm oder 1,4mm werden.
Aber wenn du einige Tubenfliegen binden willst,gehe mal in einen Laden,der ferngesteuerte Flugzeuge,Boote ,Autos verkauft.Dort findest du alles,was du brauchst.Röhrchen als Meterware in Kunststoff,Kupfer,Aluminium in verschiedenen Durchmessern.So kannst du z.B. ein dünnes Kunststoffröhrchen in ein dickeres Kupfer-oder Aluröhrchen schieben,damit die Schnur nicht beschädigt wird.Das Ganze nennt sich Boudenzüge.
Wenn du einen Draht für deinen Zweck nehmen willst,bekommst du dort Federstahl in verschiedenen Durchmessern .Einer mit 1,2mm ist bestimmt dabei.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Hagen (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo Bondex

Es gibt im Fachhandel einen Tubenfliegenhalter mit drei Nadeln,den kannst Du in einen Bindestock klemmen.
Kostenpunkt ca. 5 euro.

MfG
Hagen


----------



## gofishing (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@Hagen

Ich glaube in diesem Thread geht es darum die Investition von den 5 Euro zu umgehen. #c 

Diesen Tubenhalter benutzen die meisten. |wavey: 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Hagen (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo
Mein Tip
Eine Köderfischnadel einkürzen und auf das eine Ende eine kleine Bleikugel löten.
Die Tube würd durch die Rundung sehr gut gegen das Verdrehen gehalten.
MfG
Hagen


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@gofishing
naja 5 Euro sind nun auch nicht die Welt. Habe aber gehört die meisten Tubenhalter sollen nichts taugen und vor allem nicht für jede Tubendicke geeignet sein. Daher die Frage wie man sich eventuell den perfekten Halter selber zurechtschustern kann. Dazu müßte ich aber erst mal das  Prinzip erkannt haben. Hat hier mal einer ein Foto von einem richtigen Tubenhalter, der auch noch dazu gut ist?


----------



## fluefiske (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo !

Und wenn das Tool 0-Cent kosten würde,könnte ich es nicht verwenden,denn ich weis im voraus,daß die drei Einsätze für meine Durchmesser nicht ausreichen.Die sind wahrscheinlich nur für die fertigen Tuben,die man in jedem Katalog findet.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@fluefiske
wilkommen on Board
welches Tool meinst du? Könntest Du ein Bild davon posten?


----------



## Stingray (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@ Bondex

Ich bringe heute Nachmittag mal so ein Tubenfliegenhalter mit.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## gofishing (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Eigentlich war meine Bemerkung ironischer Natur gewesen.

Wenn es tatsächlich nur um den Tubenhalterersatz geht möchte ich mal fragen wer dieses Thema mit 5 Sternen bewertet hat. Einen habe ich mal gekillt (sorry).

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@gofishing #d 
naja eigendlich geht´s hier um das Tubenfliegenbinden, Basteln rund um Tubenfliegen Tubenfliegenhalter, Angeln mit Tubenfliegen eben um alles was mit Tubenfliegen zu tun hat, daher auch der Name  |supergri    |kopfkrat  

Natürlich stellt sich irgendwann auch die Frage wie eine perfekte Haltevorrichtung zum Tubenfliegen binden sein muß. Manchmal kann man die Dinge noch verbessern #c gerade wenn´s ums Binden geht kann man viel neu erfinden und ausprobieren, das ist ja das Schöne daran #6


----------



## hauki (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Interessantes Thema #h

Die meisten Tubenfliegen (für Lachs) werden wohl auf Drillinge gebunden.
Einzelhaken einzusetzen (z.B. für Forelle, Zander) sollte aber kein Problem sein, oder?

Bin hier noch über einen interessanten Link aus dem FF-Forum gestolpert, den ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/tuben1.html

Grüsse!
/hauki


----------



## gofishing (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Du meintest wohl Tubenfliegen werden auf Tuben gebunden.

Und Fliegen kann man auch auf Drillingen binden.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Habe mal mit dem neuen Siliconschlauch von Stingray experimentiert. Das Zeug ist echt klasse #6 , danke nochmal! :m Hier das Ergebnis...


----------



## Stingray (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo Björn

Hast Du also doch noch gestern Abend welche getüddelt |supergri . Sehen Klasse aus #6 ! 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## gofishing (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Björn,

die sehen doch schon mal ganz gut aus.
Jetzt noch mehr "Volumen", dann geht das los ... .

Ich kaufe (fast) immer fertige 3mm Tuben.
Von The fly Co.
5 Röhrchen a 22 cm
1 silicon a 22 cm
3,50 EURO
Da braucht man dann auch nicht mehr zu experimentieren.

In der FiFi 1/2003 kannst Du auch nachlesen warum das sinn macht Tuben zu beschweren und wie das geht.

TL

Ralph


----------



## hauki (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Du meintest wohl Tubenfliegen werden auf Tuben



Ralph, da hast Du natürlich recht. Ich habe mich da nicht wirklich genau ausgedrückt - Sorry 

Was gemeint war: ob man anstatt Drillingen auch Einzelhaken einsetzen kann. Just for the records  Scheint aber wohl der Fall zu sein...

Warum ich fragte:

Ich habe letztens bei Karstadt einen Lebensvorrat "Zottelfell" in allen erdenklichen Farben erstanden, der sich wohl auch für die Tubenfliegen sehr gut einsetzen lässt.

Tubenfliege finde ich in diesem Fall interessant, weil der (kleinere) Haken relativ weit hinten sitzt. So kann man schöne Schwingen binden (vgl. Bondex u.a.) ohne grosse Haken zu benutzen.

Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## gofishing (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Natürlich kannst Du Tuben auch mit einzelhaken fischen.


Hakengröße passe ich dem erhofften Fisch an.

Küste Gr. 6 das reicht. Gr. 4 geht aber auch noch.

Sollten nur relativ gammelfest sein.

Zottelfell eignet sich eigentlich nur bedingt.
Einfach zu viele kurze Haare, damit bindest man keine gute Schwinge die auch noch ein wenig Volumen hat.
Besser Pfox, ist zwar teurer aber wat solls.
Junglecock bindet man auch nur für sich pers. ein, der Fisch braucht das eigentlich nicht.
Tuben sind eigenlich fast alle Reizfliegen.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Hagen (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo Ralph

Was meinst Du mit mehr Volumen?
Ist se nicht abhänig wo ich die Tubenfliegen einsätze?
Nur mal ein Beispiel:
Ich hatte groß volumige Tuben im Einsatz auf Lax u. Mefos einen halben Tag lang und kein Erfolg,dan wechselte ich auf spar Modelle um und hatte sehr großen Erfolg.
Meiner Meinung nach muß man etwas exprementieren beim binden.
Die Tuben von Bondex sind super für schwedeiche Gewässer.

MfG 

Hagen


----------



## gofishing (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Mit posting Nr. 54 frage ich jetzt mal wer will eigentlich welchen Fisch mit welcher Tube fangen ????????????

Dann hätten wir auch mal eine vernünftige Basis.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Hagen (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Da will ich mal den Anfang machen
Ich fische Mefos, Lax , Hecht,Döbel,Rapfen so wie Zander.
Für jeden Fisch binde ich verschiedene Tubenfliegen mit unterschiedlichen Materialien
Polarfuchs
Bucktail
Marabu
Strauß


              Gruß Hagen


----------



## gofishing (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Dann mache ich mal weiter.

Zander und Rapfen (bester Kämpfer) in der Elbe.

Mefo und Dorsch an der Küste.

Lax wird auch noch mal gezielt drankommen, im Moment lasse ich sie noch abwachsen.

Material : Polarfux/Bucktail/Marabu/div. Federvieh und Dubbing

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@Stingray
Klar, ging ja nicht anders mit diesen schönen Schläuchen, die sind perfekt :m  #6 
@Ralf
also mir kamen die schon zu voluminös vor???!!! Ich werde die erst mal an der Ostsee auf Mefo und Dorsch einsetzen und vielleicht geht auch mal ein Hornfisch dabei?
Auf Lachs sollten sie bestimmt mit Coneheads beschwert werden um gut den grund abfischen zu können. Weiß hier einer wo´s die Dinger zu zivilen Preisen gibt.
Hier meinen letzten Errungenschaften. Der eine soll einen Sandaal nachahmen. Leider steht das Buktail zu weit ab. Ich bekomme das nie so recht anliegend hin :c Vielleicht muß ich anderes Haar nehmen? #c


----------



## Trutta (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Leider steht das Bucktail zu weit ab. Ich bekomme das nie so recht anliegend hin


  Moin Bondex,
  Du kannst 2 Lösungen versuchen, um das extreme Abspreizen zu verhindern:
  1. Binde das Bucktail in ganz kleinen Portionen übereinander
 2. Wenn Du das Bucktail anlegst und den Faden zum Öhr hinwindest, machst Du zuerst gaaanz lockere Windungen und windest erst fester, wenn Du zum Öhr hinkommst.

  IMHO ist Variante 1 aber die effektivere.


----------



## Hagen (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Ich kann Trutta nur zustimmen 
Du mußt die ersten Wicklungen sehr locker binden, gerade so das die Bucktailhaare halten.
wichtig ist auch die Lackierung zwischen
durch.

Gruß

Hagen


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Danke für die Tipps, ich werde es versuchen!


----------



## Bondex (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Andere Frage: Habt Ihr eine Ahnung wie man die Haare gleichmäßig verteilt um die Tube herum, also wie einen Kranz, einbindet?


----------



## Stingray (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo Björn

Also günstig finde ich diese Coneheads www.fliegenangler.de 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## gofishing (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Coneheads habe ich mir auch mal online gekauft.
Hauchdünnes Blech.
Zu optischen zwecken könnte ich die mit einbinden.
Nur zum beschweren taugen die meisten nix.
Ansehen und kaufen würde ich mir die vor Ort im Laden.

Tl

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Moin Björn,

nochmal zu Thema Volumen.

Ich nehme mal Deine Tobistube als Beispiel.

Das Verhältnis von Schwinge und Länge der Tube stimmt nicht.

Was macht ein Tobisfisch wenn der "Feind" kommt ??

Genau, kopfüber nach unten.

Das simuliert man dann mit einer Pause beim einstrippen.

Bei Deiner Tube würde sofort der Drilling gen Grund gehen und der Bucktail steht 90 Grad ab. Haste Dir bestimmt nicht so vorgestellt.
Wäre die Tube 1 cm lang, also 5mm für den Kopf zum binden und der Rest für den Siliconschlauch würde der Schwerpunkt weiter vorne liegen. So würde Deine Tobistube realistischer das darstellen was Du Dir vorgestellt hast. 

Testen kann man das Verhalten von Tuben auch in der Alster oder irgendeinem See.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@Ralf da haste schon recht. Wollte auch nur die Bindeweise testen - ging gründlich daneben! Ich habe allerdings auch kunstofftuben genommen und die tauchen ja sowieso nicht ab.

@Stingray
finde ich auch nicht schlecht! Und beschweren könnte man dann ja mit Bleidraht oä wenn die wirklich noch zu leicht sind.

Haben heute die neuen Tubenfliegen getestet. Mit Erfolg! |supergri  #6


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hier meine erste Tube mit Conehead. Leider ist das Röhrchen für den Head zu dick. #q  Ich konnte es also nicht drüberschieben und mußte ihn daher mit Epoxy fixieren.  Hier trotzdem ein Bild...


----------



## gofishing (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

So gefischt wird Dir der Conehead über kurz oder lang das Vorfach beschädigen.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@gofishing
der Head  liegt nicht auf das Vorfach auf. Er ist eigendlich nur Deko. Ich habe das Rohr so lange geschmolzen bis es einen richtigen Tropfen flüssigen Plastiks gab und auf diese weiche Masse habe ich den Conehead aufgedrückt und den Kunststoff damit geformt. Dann deinen klasse Sekundenkleber drauf und die Kappe angedrückt. Anschließend das Rohr wieder freigebohrt, damit das Vorfach durchpasst. Ist aber viel zu aufwendig. Man braucht einfach größere Heads für diese Röhrchen, oder hast du noch eine andere Idee? Durchbohren der Coneheads ging nicht!


----------



## gofishing (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Die Lösung ist doch ganz einfach.

Benutze doch einfach eine dünne Innentube.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@gofishing
darauf bin ich auch schon gekommen |kopfkrat  #6 Allerdings sind die Ohrstäbchen, die ich bisher benutzte schon so wie sie sind perfekt und auch recht dünn, nur eben nicht dünn genug für die Bohrung dieser speziellen Köpfe. Da ich keinen richtigen Tubenhalter besitze müßte ich mir dann auch erst noch wieder den passenden Stahlstift dazu suchen #q Hast du denn eine günstige Quelle für noch dünnere Tuben?


----------



## vagabond82 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Moin,
Bin auch gerade im Lachstuben-Tüdel-Wahn, zum ausbalancieren binde ich auch Coneheadz oder Kupfer-/Bleidraht ein, denn Haken fixiere ich nicht auf der Tube.   Wenn man denn Conehead auf 2mm Tuben anbringen möchte, etwa 5mm Tube vor der Kopfwicklung stehen lassen und darauf achten das der Kopf nicht zu groß wird. Am besten die letzte Schwinge erst nach vorne einbinden, dann umlegen und fixieren, Conehead aufschieben ggf etwas Lack und Tube leicht ansengeln, fertig. Wichtig finde ich den Haken mit einem Tropfen Lack zuversehen, damit sich die Schwinge nicht zwischen den Schenkeln verfängt.

Vom Volumen her finde ich Björns Tuben in Ordnung über die Stufung der Schwingen lässt sich vieleicht noch verhandeln. Voluminöse Tuben fische ich nur bei kalten Wasser oder Nachts.  

@ Björn: Wollte mit Marius mal irgendwann bei Dir aufschlagen, zwecks Tüdelabend.
wie siehts nächste Woche bei Dir aus ?

MfG Jan


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@vagabond82
jau gerne, aber am besten erst ab Mittwoch. Bring dann auch dein Tubengezeugse mit


----------



## Skorpion (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hi Bondex,

dein Avatar ist zu klein geratten, man erkennt den FliFiMeister nicht mehr :q

Nachtrag: So sieht es schon viel besser aus #6


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

habe mal wieder Röhrchen getüdelt. Wichtig war mir das saubere Einbinden von Bucktailhaaren


----------



## Stingray (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@ Björn

Fliegenfischermeister ???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat . Hast Du bei der *FFF* deinen Master gemacht ??? Habe ich etwas verpaßt ??? :q :q 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fxndlxng (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ Björn
> 
> Fliegenfischermeister ???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat . Hast Du bei der *FFF* deinen Master gemacht ??? Habe ich etwas verpaßt ??? :q :q
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Björn Du Hochstapler,
mach das sofort wieder weck!    :q 
Mittwoch ist bei mir schlecht, da bin ich beim kicken aber der Rest der Woche sollte klargehen. 
Gruß


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@Findling
Was gibt´s denn gegen Fliegenfischermeister auszusetzen? Wieso Hochstapler? Habe extra nicht geschrieben: Bester Angler der Welt :q  :q  :q 
War auch nur ein Test ohne groß nachzudenken |kopfkrat Was das so auslösen kann :m 
Ja dann am besten Mitwoch, sach ma Jan bescheid


----------



## Bondex (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Tube yellow black pheasant
Haken: Drilling Gr. 12
Tube: Kunststoff 2,7mm + Siliconschlauch als Halterung
Bindeseide: Kevlar rot
Beschwerung:---
Rippung:silber Ovaltinsel
Körper: schwarzes Floss
Hechel-Bart: weiche Hahnenhechel gelb
Flügel: Buktail orange
Tag: Seide Fluo orange
Schwänzchen:Goldpfasan Nacken
Rücken: ---
Fühler, Beine:---
Augen: ---

Bindeweise
Mit der Grundwicklung hinten etwas orange Bindeseide einbinden, mit der der Tag gebildet wird. Dann die Pfasanenfeder hinten gebündelt als Schwanz einbinden. Diese stellt sich durch den etwas dickeren Tag etwas auf. Mit dem schwarzen Floss nun den Körper binden, der anschließend mit dem Rundtinsel gerippt wird. Falschen Bart einbinden, welcher ungefär bis zum Tag reichen sollte. Die Fiebern werden vom Stamm gezupft und auf dem Tisch Spitze an Spitze übereinander gelegt. Die Enden werden vor dem Einbinden auf eine Länge gestutzt. Jetzt wird die Schwinge aus Buktail im Haaraufstoßer au eine Länge gebracht und auch diese vor dem Einbinden gestutzt. Schönes Köpfchen winden und mit dem Kopfknoten abschließen. Anschließend kann man ihn noch lackieren.

diese schöne Reizfliege eignet sich hervorragend für leicht angetrübtes Wasser. Sie ähnelt farblich etws der Mickey Fin und ist daher warscheinlich ähnlich fängig auf unsere Küstenräuber.


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Black Killer
Tube: 2,2mm Länge: 5cm Kunststoff
Haken: VMC Drilling 12-8 rot
Bindefaden: schwarz 6
Rippung: Ovaltinsel gold
Tag: fluo-pink
Körper: Flachtinsel holopearl grünirisierend
Thorax: Pfauenfieber + Hahn braunschwarz
Schwinge: Fuchs grau + schwarzbraun + Flachtinsel Holosilber dünn
Wangen: Djunglecock
Bart: Hahn schwarz
Kopf: Bindefaden

Bindeweise
Möglichst dichte Grundwicklung legen und am Ende einen fluofarbenen pinken Seidenfaden einbinden. Aus diesem wird nun der Tag gebunden und mit dem Bindefaden überfangen. Die beiden Tinsel einbinden und den Bindefaden 2 Drittel nach vorn führen. Dort  wird er mit einem kleinen Knoten "geparkt". Bis zu dieser Stelle wird nun der Körper angelegt und gerippt. Rippungsfäden nun kappen die Pfauenfiber und die Hechelfeder anlegen. Mit dem Pfau wird jetzt der Thorags gebunden und mit der Hechel im Palmerstil überfangen. Beide werden jetzt mit 2 Windungen abgefangen und mit Daumen und Zeigefinger nach unten gedrückt. Die Portion grauen Fuchs gut auskämmen und einbinden. Darüber werden die dünnen Flachtinsel angelegt und mit der dunkelbraunen Schwinge überlagert. Nun noch auf jeder Seite eine kleine Djunglecock-Feder als Wangen einbinden und mit dem Whipfinish abschließen. Etwas Epoxy macht diese Fliege noch robuster. |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Black Killer 2
Tube: 2,2mm Länge: 5cm Kunststoff+Silikonschlauch
Haken: VMC Drilling 12-8 rot
Bindefaden: schwarz 6
Rippung: Flachtinsel holo-gold
Tag: fluo-pink
Körper: Fuchsdubbing dunkelbraun oder schwarz
Schwinge: schwarzbraun + Flachtinsel Holosilber dünn
Wangen: Henne schwarz
Bart: Hahn schwarz
Kopf: Bindefaden

Bindeweise
Möglichst dichte Grundwicklung legen und am Ende einen fluofarbenen pinken Seidenfaden einbinden. Aus diesem wird nun der Tag gebunden und mit dem Bindefaden überfangen. DenTinsel einbinden und den mit Fuchs locker gedubbten Bindefaden zum Öhr legen. Nun kann der so entstandene Körper gerippt werden. Die erste Portion dunkelbraunen Fuchs gut auskämmen und einbinden. Darüber werden die dünnen Flachtinsel angelegt und mit der dunkelbraunen Schwinge überlagert. Nun noch auf jeder Seite eine kleine scharze Hennen-Feder als Wangen einbinden und mit dem Whipfinish abschließen. Etwas Epoxy macht diese Fliege noch robuster. Jetzt noch den Silikonschlauch über den Tag schieben und die Fliege kann gefischt werden. :m


----------



## fly-martin (1. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo

Diesem Thread konnt ich mich nicht verschließen und hab dann mal einige Tuben gebunden :

Black & Silver :








oder Green Highländer






Ach ja - im neuen Praxismagazin ist ne Bindeanleitung bei der Fliege des Monats...


----------



## Bondex (1. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Tolle Fliegen Martin! Was ist das für ein Material? Mylarschlauch und Bucktailhaar? Hier ist noch was
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/aktuell.php?id=maerz05_fom


----------



## Bondex (1. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Mich würde auch mal interessieren Lachstuben für tiefes Wasser zu binden. Was nehmt Ihr da um die Teile zu stark beschweren? Naklar Metallrohr aber das kann man vorn und hinten ja nicht anschmoren, wie schaffe ich da eine Verdickung gegen das Schnurabrutschen?


----------



## Gnilftz (1. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Moin,
ich beschwere die Kunststofftuben mit Messing- oder Aluröhrchen.
Gucksu hier! 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## fly-martin (1. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo

@ Bondex ja, das ist mylarschlauch und der Vorderteil der Green Highländer ist es grünes Flash als Körper gewunden ( mir viel nix anderes ein... )

Wer noch Tuben hat oder mir sagen kann wo ich welche günstig bekommen kann - bitte PM an mich ( ich suche Tuben bis 50mm in verschiedenen Gewichten )

Muß mir noch nen Schwung binden, dieses Jahr steht wieder 3 Wochen Schweden an....;-))


----------



## *fliegenangler* (1. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Kennst Du Bottle Tubes?? Hiermit kann man schwere kompakte Fliegen binden.


----------



## rob (1. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

sehr gut,jetzt weiss ich wie ich die tuben mal bei uns auf huchen einsetzen kann um auch auf tiefe zu kommen.lg rob


----------



## fly-martin (1. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo

@ *fliegenangler* ja, die Teile hab ich bei ebay schon mal gesehen.... auch das Bild kommt mir bekannt vor ;-))


----------



## Lechfischer (1. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Ihr kennt ja sicher die ganz normalen Ohrstäbchen!Wenn ihr an beiden Seiten die flauschigen Teile abmacht,bekommt ihr super Röhrchen für die Tubenfliegen!!Das is super billigst!!!!!


----------



## fly-martin (1. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo Tim

Ja, der Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen - zum beschweren könnte man Messingrohre draufschieben ( Modellbau ). Nachdem man die Watte abgeschnitten hat könnte man die Schnittstelle leicht erwärmen, damit keine scharfen kannten bleiben...
Ich habs bisher noch nicht gemacht, weil wir momentan so komische "rosa" farbige haben... 

Danke für den Tip


----------



## gismowolf (1. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hi Fly-martin!
Deine Tubenfliegen gefallen mir!Da zeigt halt der Meister sein Können! #6 #6 
Dein Wort in Fliegenbinders Ohr: Die Hälfte der Schwinge nehmen!!!Dann werden sie auch gut spielen und die Fische locken und nicht so plump wie die meisten Tubflies aussehen!!:q #h
Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal wieder eine probieren!?


----------



## fly-martin (1. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@gismowolf  - puuuh das geht runter wie Öl - Danke 

Spaß beiseite - die Fliegen des Monats sollen einfach zu binden sein, denn sie richten sich auch oder gerade an Einsteiger im Fliegenbinden. 
Wenn es einfach ist ( und die meisten haben maximal 8-10 Schritte ) bekommt man Lust daran es einfach mal zu probieren. 
So schön wie sehr aufwendig gebundene Fliegen sind würde ich mich doch reichlich ärgern wenn ich diese verliere. 

Sehe ich eine schöne Fliege, möchte ich sie in meinem Stil binden und dann kommt die Kreativität ins Spiel.

Schaut sie Euch an, bindet sie und zeigt sie hier!


----------



## Bondex (1. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Habe bisher nur auf Ohrenstäbchen gebunden ohne Beschwerung!


----------



## Stingray (3. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Eine für Hornhecht.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (4. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Schönes Teil! Was hast du als schwinge benutzt?


----------



## Bondex (12. März 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hier mal eine Garnelentube


----------



## Bondex (11. April 2005)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

hier noch ein paar schöne schwarze Muster


----------



## Znogg (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Moinsen!

Die Diskussion ist zwar schon zum Erliegen gekommen, aber ich musste mich aktuell mit derselben Problematik beschäftigen. Und: ich habe eine Lösung für euch!

Folgendes: ich nutze das *FITS-System* von Mikael Frödin, um meine Muster auf leichten *Kunststofftuben* zu binden. Es ist praktisch unmöglich, die Tuben mithilfe der sogenannten TubeFly-Tools sicher zu fixieren. Wer die Filme von Frödin kennt, weiß, dass er selbst dafür eine mehrfach konisch verjüngte Metallnadel verwendet. Im Nordic Outdoor Katalog (norweg.) wird das Ding als "Hakan Norlings Tube Needle" für knapp 90 NOK geführt, ist hier aber beim besten Willen nicht zu bekommen.

Dann hab ich das hier gefunden: *Filznadeln* #6
Die Dinger sind vom Profil her eine 1:1 Kopie der Tube Needle, ich würde sogar sagen, dass die Tube Needle nichts Anderes als eine Filznadel ist! Es gibt sie in einer Reihe von verschiedenen Durchmessern und Macharten. Wer sich an den kleinen Widerhaken stört, kann mit einer Feile und ggf. Epoxy eine glatte Oberfläche schaffen. Und das Beste: die Nadeln kosten weniger als einen Euro (z.B. beim Handarbeitsgeschäft eures Vertrauens)! Aufgrund des Profils lassen sich alle FITS-Tubendurchmesser sicher fixieren. 

Dann legt mal los!


----------



## troutcontrol (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

moin,

toller tip!
unter uns berlinern: in welchem laden gibt´s die denn? ich will ja im kaufhaus nicht auf verständnislose blicke stoßen...

grüsse


----------



## Znogg (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

troutcontrol:

z.B. idee-Creativmarkt im Kant-Center, Wilmersdorfer Straße 108-111. Im EG, links an der Wand. Verschiedene Varianten - ich nehme die gröberen, kürzeren Nadeln (3er-Pack) wegen der höheren Materialsteifigkeit. Gut für Tubenkombis aus x-small und medium bis ca. 4 cm Schlauchlänge.


----------



## Znogg (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Und noch ein Tipp, wo wir hier gerade so schön zusammensitzen...

die FITS-Tuben sind aus PP oder PE und lassen sich nicht mit herkömmlichen Sekundenklebern ineinander fixieren. Abhilfe schafft ein sehr anwendungsfreundlicher 2-Komponentenkleber: Pattex Blitz Plastik. Hält bombig und gibt's im selben Laden


----------



## troutcontrol (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

schon besorgt....

grüsse + dank!


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Sehr gute Idee!
hat man da dann das Problem nicht daß die Spitze vorne weit heraussteht? Ich habe das mal mit Stricknadeln versucht aer die wren nicht konisch genug und die Dubbingnadel schaute immer zuweit vor


----------



## Znogg (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Bondex:

Ein Problem in welcher Hinsicht? Ich könnte mir Schwierigkeiten vorstellen, wenn für den Whipfinish oder halben Schlag ein entsprechendes Tool verwendet werden soll. Dann lieber auf Handarbeit zurückgreifen. Und man sollte sich bewusst sein, dass die Dinger sehr spitz sind, also vorsichtig vorgehen und nicht mit dem Auge hängen bleiben. Ggf kann die Nadelspitze ja auch eingekürzt werden.

Gruß, Z.


----------



## Bondex (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

ich habe neulich durch Zufall noch so ein Toolin meiner Bindekiste gefunden. Jetzt weiß ich endlich wozu das gut sein soll. Es steckte sogar noch ein Schlauch drauf. Ich habe mir das Ding beim Abziehen gleich irgentwie in den Finger gerammt. das ist wirklich teuflisch spitz!!!


----------



## Bondex (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

habe mal neue Muster creiert. Sicher ähnliche sind sicher bekannt. Ich will sie Euch dennoch nicht vorenthalten. Gerade die Polartube candy ist zu dieser Jahreszeit sehr gefragt obwohl ich die orangen Muster bevorzuge wenn die Dorsche Krebse fressen


----------



## Bondex (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

nun will ich die Candy natürlich auch zeigen


----------



## hauki (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Feine Muster, Bondex.

Ich bin mit den Tuben inzwischen auch weiter gekommen. Werde demnächst mal ein paar Muster einstellen.

Eine Frage:
Hast Du eine ökonomische Bezugsquelle für Jungle Cock?

Tight Threads
/hauki


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hallo.

Weiß jemand wie die norwegische Lachs Fliege "Grey Heron" aussieht?

Ich finde unter dem Namen bei google nur den grauen Fischreiher.


TL

Patrick


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.benshona.com/classic_speyflies.htm#gh


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

DANKE Mr Spock.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Moin!
In der aktuellen Ausgabe der Fliegenfischen ist ein Artikel von Bernd Kuleisa drin, indem er unter anderem die Grey Heron mit Bindeanleitung vorstellt. Ich vemute, dass diese sich auch in seinem neuen Buch "Einfach auf Lachs" wiederfindet.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Stimmt, habe ich jetzt auch gesehen. Danke.


----------



## Bondex (2. September 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

ich habe mal wieder Tuben für einen Freund gebunden. Der wollte die zum Mefofischen benutzen in den dänischen Auen sagte er. Klassisch werden beide mit Hirsch gebunden. Da ich den Hirschschwanz nicht in der Farbe zur Hand hatte mußte ich teilweise auf Fuchs ausweichen. Beide Muster habe ich in einer kurzen und einer etwas längeren Version gebunden. Die orangen (wahrscheinlich Garnelenimmitationen) sind zusätzlich mit sehr viel Kupferdraht beschwert |bla:


----------



## Bondex (2. September 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Und da ich schonmal das Tubentool im Stock hatte, habe ich gleich noch mal 2 bunte Falter zusammengeharzt - ´nur so für die Seele. Die kleine blaue ist eine reine Restefliege


----------



## Bondex (2. September 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

@Hauki
meinen Djunglecock habe ich vor ein paar Jahren mal im Angelshop Brüggen hier in HH besorgt. Könnte gut sein daß der auch heute noch ein paar Bälge mit Certificat hat


----------



## hauki (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hej Bondex!

Danke für die Antwort! Ab und zu bin ich mal in HH, hoffe dann bleibt mir etwas Zeit zum shoppen...

Tight Threads
/hauki


----------



## Bondex (9. September 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

für Dich kommt statt HH wohl doch eher Ebay in Frage, aber gibt´s sowas nicht auch in München? Zur Not gehste bei Nacht und Nebel mal ins Jagd-und Fischereimuseum


----------



## Tobsn (9. September 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Jungle Cock bekommst du auch hier: http://cgi.ebay.com/1-NICE-JUNGLE-C...ryZ23816QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bondex (14. September 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

wieviel Euro ist ein Pound?


----------



## Havorred01 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Tach auch! 

@bondex: schaust du da http://www.bankenverband.de/html/reisekasse/waehrungsrechner.asp

...mal ne frage, habt ihr auch mal eine Tube für Zander auf lager? Was für Drillinge benutzt ihr?

Gruß 

Havorred01


----------



## Bondex (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Danke jetzt bin ich schlauer!
Ich habe noch 2 neue Tuben gebastelt. Die orange mit dickem Rohr die andere mit dem normalen Rohr vom Ohrputzer. Beide paßten leider nicht durch die kleine Bohrung im Conehead. Bei dem dünnen Rohr habe ich den Kopf heiß gemacht und zu einer Spitze verschmolzen und anschließend den Conehead mit Epoxy aufgeklebt. Das kann aber doch wohl nicht die richtige Lösung sein?
Wie macht ihr das oder wozu nimmt man diese Coneheads? Die passen ja nichtmal über einen normalen Haken mit Widerhaken geschweige denn von vorne über das Öhr...|kopfkrat


----------



## jflyfish (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Tubes mit Conehead: 
Hi Bondex, ich mach das so: dünne Innentube in dicke Tube einkleben (Cyanidkleber), so dass ca 1cm dünnes Rohr vorne rausschaut. Dann Fliege auf dicke Tube binden, nachdem alles Material eingebunden ist (ganz am Ende des dicken Röhrchens)sehr kurz abbinden, und Conehead über das dünne Röhrchen bis über den Kopfknoten schieben. Dann das dünne Röhrchen kurz vor dem Conehead abschneiden und umschmelzen bis ans Metall heran (am Besten den Kopfknoten mit dem Kleber tränken und dann den Conehead aufschieben. -- Noch ein Trick, Schwinge reverse einbinden, umfalten und kurz abbinden -- so gibt es Miniköpfe, die ganz im Conehead verschwinden.
JFL


----------



## Gnilftz (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Noch ein Trick, Schwinge reverse einbinden, umfalten und kurz abbinden -- so gibt es Miniköpfe, die ganz im Conehead verschwinden.




Zumindest die letzte Lage der Schwinge solltest Du so einbinden. 
Versuch auch mal die Unterschwinge um ca 1/3 kürzer zu halten, als die Oberschwinge, das sieht noch n büschen gefälliger aus und die Fliege spielt besser im Wasser.
Ne gute DVD zum Thema Aufbau von Tubenfliegen, gibt es übrigens von Ulf Sill. #6


----------



## jflyfish (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Moin,
 @Gnilfz 





> Ne *gute* DVD zum Thema Aufbau von Tubenfliegen, gibt es übrigens von Ulf Sill.


Meinst du die mit den seltsamen Gegenlichtaufnahmen?????? Binden vorm Fenster??? 
JFL


----------



## Bondex (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

danke für den Tip. Das mit reverse einbinden habe ich nicht verstanden. 
Die Bohrung in meinen Cones sind höchstens 1mm Durchmesser, da bräuchte ich wirklich sehr dünne Tubes.


----------



## Gnilftz (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*



Onkel Jürgen schrieb:


> Moin,
> @Gnilfz Meinst du die mit den seltsamen Gegenlichtaufnahmen?????? Binden vorm Fenster???
> JFL




:q:q:q
Ja genau die! 
Die Aufnahmen sind nicht der Burner, aber der Aufbau einer Tubenfliege wird dort sehr gut erläutert. 

@ Björn
Reverse heißt, die Haare falschherum anzubinden, sprich sie zeigen in Richtung Spitze und werden dann nach hinten geklappt und kurz angebunden.


----------



## Bondex (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

und was bewirkt das? Dann tragen die Haare doch sehr stark auf an der Einbindestelle?!


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*



Bondex schrieb:


> und was bewirkt das?




Du hast nen kleinen Kopf und die Schwinge steht schön hoch, d.h. mehr Silhouette im Wasser.


----------



## Bondex (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Aber nur die Schwinge wird so eingebunden? Den Djungle Cock und den Bart kann ich so ja nicht binden..und dann alles zusammen umknicken? 
Ich habe das mal ausprobiert und leider gibt´s dann einen richtig dicken Gnubbel den ich kaum noch runterbinden kann :-(


----------



## Gnilftz (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Nicht die ganze Schwinge Björn, nur die oberste Lage! 
Den Rest tüdelst Du ganz normal.


----------



## Bondex (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

ich habe das mal gemacht. Das sieht aber echt doof aus.


----------



## jflyfish (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hi Bondex, 
das sollte so aussehen: http://www.salmonfishingforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1246

auch wenn hier die Hauptschwinge nicht reverse gebunden ist, 
JFL


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

ich habe mir das mal angeschaut. Die Jungs da haben´s echt raus. Bei mir sieht´s nicht ganz so aus. Aber ich habe mal mit Messingrohr aus dem Baumarkt experimentiert. Das Ergebnis ist gar nicht so übel. Die Q-Tips passen perfekt hinein.


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Der Vorteil bei den Messinghülsen ist, daß sie recht schwer sind. Ich konnte die Fliege problemlos mit der Spinnrute auf weit über 10 Meter werfen. Danach sah die Fliege so aus wie sie soll: Wie ein Tropfen (Foto). Im Wasser spielt sie echt super. Sie pulsiert, wabbelt, zuckt, hüpft...wie ein kleines Fischchen eben:vik:

Der rote Kleber im Drilling soll verhindern daß sich die Haare beim Werfen im Drilling verfangen. Ich habe Epoxy mit Tagesleuchtfarbe gemischt und aufgetupft. Kann mir hier jemand sagen was normalerweise dafür verwendet wird?#c


----------



## jflyfish (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

Hi Bondex, 
diese Mücken (Frödin, Sill etc.) sind ein klein wenig anders gemacht als deine, das Schwingenhaar ist mehr um den Körper verteilt, da wird die Fliege voluminöser. Das geht ganz leicht, erst das Schwingensegment einbinden (nicht zu fest , 2 Turns) und dann mit dem Finger von oben draufdrücken, dann rutscht ein Teil der Schwinge an die Seiten; danach dann richtig  festziehen (am besten Dynema Bindefaden, dann stellt sich das richtig auf). Und das letzte Segment der Schwinge (Deckschwinge) dann sehr lang. 
JFL


----------



## Bondex (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Tubenfliegen Thread*

ja das werde ich mal austesten. Also Volumen hatten die ja genug aber ich denke mein Material ist auch nicht ideal. Fangen werden solche Tuben aber mit Sicherheit genauso gut, sind nur nicht so schön


----------

